# Can I get a mid-90's exotic in good shape for $50-60K?



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Considering the board we're on... how about a BMW 850 CSI ? I still like those monsters and I figure they at least touch the meaning of 'exotic.'


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll second all of the above. Those Italian exotics are NOT known for their reliability, and the maintenance costs will make your BMW feel like a Toyota. It's not that you can't pick one up at that price range, it's just that used Ferraris and Lambos are only for people who love them so much they don't care about the upkeep requirements. 

Porsches aren't cheap to maintain either. 

Don't know about the NSX--those things leave me cold.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Also, if do decide on a car, a buddy of mine owns an Exotic Car dealer and has SUPER low prices on all the cars he sells. 2000 996, your favorite color, low miles, super clean, interested? Shoot me a PM if you are.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been a Ferrari fan my entire life. From everything I've always read is the cars that have been driven are the ones that remain reliable. Yes you'll have maintenance, but the vast majority of the cars that had service issues, i.e. F355 valve guides and header problems, have been taken care of. 

I'd check out 308, 328, 348's, Testarossas, and 512TR/M.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

you only live once. to hell with the maintenance costs. go find yourself a cherry red ferrari and live a little!

:thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

jetstream23 said:


> I'm considering getting an exotic (Ferrari, Lambo., etc.) as a fun weekend car but I don't want to spend more than $50-60K. Is it possible to get a high-end car in good shape in this price range if its a mid or late 90's model? Or, am I off my rocker? I'm just beginning my research and haven't even narrowed down to specific models yet but thought I'd solicit some feedback and recommendations.


Link to our Porsche RS America for sale for $52.5k.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

You could probably pick up a mid 90's Lotus Esprit Turbo for that kind of cash couldn't you? Finding a place to service it my prove difficult though. I would probably buy a 993 or something and fix it up nice for that kind of cash though. Are you looking for all show, no go, or something else? Most new $30-40k sports cars are going to outperform most of the "exotics" of decades past, all while being more reliable.

Oh, there's a white 850csi here in Dallas for sale for like $12,500 :yikes: but it has hella miles. It looks clean enough in pics though. You'd probably spend that each year on service bills.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> A friend did a very nice SuperFormance Cobra. He had well over $70K in it by the time he was done.
> 
> I would consider a Noble or similar (Factory Five has a nice one) before a Cobra. You can do more with it. The Cobra (unless it is a Factory Five race car) are not welcome at many track events. My firends couldn't even drag race it due to the single hoop roll bar.


Do you know what the cost is minus the engine and transmission?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

hts said:


> you only live once. to hell with the maintenance costs. go find yourself a cherry red ferrari and live a little!
> 
> :thumbup:


 Wish it were that easy.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

The NSX and the 996 sound like the "practical" ways to get what I'm thinking about but again, not the true "exotics" that have recently inspired me. I think I'll do what I usually do, wait a few months and see if the itch is still there. Part of my research will likely be finding a good local shop that can repair and maintain these kinds of car and forge a relationship with someone there to find out what I could realistically expect.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> The NSX and the 996 sound like the "practical" ways to get what I'm thinking about but again, not the true "exotics" that have recently inspired me. I think I'll do what I usually do, wait a few months and see if the itch is still there. Part of my research will likely be finding a good local shop that can repair and maintain these kinds of car and forge a relationship with someone there to find out what I could realistically expect.


If you can afford it, it's not necessarily a bad thing to strike up a relationship with a shop that specializes in whatever car you choose.

There's a shop near me that builds race cars and reconditions, restores and resells old British roadsters. The owner is a master mechanic and SCCA driver, he loves to talk shop and gives out all kinds of great advice.

it can be a real learning experience if you go, say, with an old Ferrari - you'll meet people and get involved in a sub-culture you never would've otherwise. It's part of the fun!!

Ed


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I've always wanted to go find an "affordable" Ferrari for just the same reasons, but the idea of spending more on maintainence than on the purchase price of the car just strikes me the wrong way.

After I win the lotto I will lease one when they start the "Ferrari Free Maintainence" program


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

I love this site: http://www.autosportdesigns.com/Sales/Index.aspx

$59,500









$59,000









$59,500









For a little more:

$86,000









$89,000


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Lotus*

the new Lotus elise is a stellar performer, agile , fast and rare. Its a real head turner and fun to drive....or Aston Martin used....or the porsche cayman is hott


----------



## Remmizo (Aug 16, 2004)

You should check out ferrarichat.com. Heaps of good people over there who would be willing to help you own one. Also has lots of maintenance tips etc.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

If I were you I would start with something like this, very rare here in the states:

http://www.californiacars.com/cardb/details.php?id=140

Or get a Dutch "Donkervoort" if you want to be the fastest...:thumbup:

http://www.donkervoort.nl/cars/d8270rs.htm

If you want to buy a Porsche get the 993 C4S, I always regretted selling mine back in 1999...:tsk:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

hugh1850 said:


> I love this site: http://www.autosportdesigns.com/Sales/Index.aspx
> 
> $59,500
> 
> ...


Thanks. Great stuff.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Why not get the new Lotus?:dunno: I think it's an awesome car for a new car on the exotic side. Reliability won't be an issue and you won't have to spend anything on maintenance. Go test drive one first, I'm sure you will love it..


----------



## mikegaribay (Mar 11, 2006)

Lotus Esprit-1989.5(se)-1995 (s4) 264hp 0-60 4.7 for about 22-32k, 1995 S4S 35k range 300hp 0-60 4.6 ,1997-2004 V-8 0-60 4.2 38-75k
Mike


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Although I know a local guy who daily drives a 3x8 Ferrari. He alos owns a S/C'd 911 and an 850, so my may be somewhat of a car masochist.


And over the past few months I've seen all 3 of his cars in our local exotics shop.

The owner of that shop told me he got 10K to do a clutch in a Diablo. If he wasn't exaggerating, there goes your entire annual maintenance budget.

Alex


----------

